# Motor con giro de 45º a la derecha y 45º a la izquierda



## andone (Sep 5, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, tengo estos 2 circuitos y mi problema es que no puedo controlar la velocidad de giro del motor, le puse un PWM con 555 pero no puedo regular la velocidad (circuito motor) y en el otro tengo un PWM con 555 y un puente H pero no se como hacer que gire 45º a la derecha y 45º a la izquierda. (Circuito motor2). Por favor denme unas ideas gracias de antemano.


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 5, 2010)

Para que el motor gire 45º para un u otro lado debes utilizar un encoder que te diga la posición actual del motor, de este modo sabiendo donde esta el motor y donde tiene que ir puede realizar el movimiento adecuado. Es el mismo sistema que usan los servomotores de aeromodelismo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Para que el motor gire 45º para un u otro lado debes utilizar un encoder que te diga la posición actual del motor, .....


O un switch de fin de recorrido.


----------



## andone (Sep 5, 2010)

puede ser una llave de fin de carrera, pero que es un encoder?

El problema es que tiene que ser todo automatico, por eso quiero saber que es un encoder, quizas por ahi puedo encaminar el proyecto


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 5, 2010)

Bueno si quieres que el motor solo valla a 45º para un lado y para el otro sin ninguna posicion intermedia es mejor que uses fines de carrera es mas simple, sino usa un encoder. Un encoder es un dispositivo que se adosa al eje del motor y de acuerdo al encoder tendrá una salida que te indica la posición del motor. Un encoder puede ser un simple potenciometro que te entregaría un salida analógica proporcional a la posición del motor.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 5, 2010)

Mira esto 
Ver el archivo adjunto 4714​


----------



## danirebollo (Sep 5, 2010)

motor PAP?
...............................................


----------

